# Building a GTO drift car



## drftmonkeyauto (Nov 21, 2009)

Ok so i have been building a 2006 GTO drift car, and so far its been awesome, i added headers, jba full exhaust, a roll cage, upgraded the rear calipers to wilwood 4 piston with a hydraulic e brake handle, diablo tune, kw coilovers, also i custom painted a GTO graphic on the side, but what i want to know is i want to remove the stock ignitions switch and put a switch and push button for the ignition, is this possible with the security key and other crap alarm stuff?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Your key is part of the security system of the GTO. It uses the ring on the igniton to send a signal through the "chip" and back through the key itself and it is read by the BCM. I'm trying to track down a schamatic on that part of the system. I wouldn't know how to by-pass it other than taking apart one of your keys building a insulated box for it and splice it into that part of the system to get it to start. In order to dis-arm the alarm you have to push the unlock button on your key, this keeps the alarm from going off. Its not like the old F-bodies where you can stick a resistor in there to bypass the Passkey set up. For the GTO your going to need a power on toggle switch seperate from the pushbutton start. I can't garruntee its that simple but its worth a try. If you need wiring schematics let me know I can post it for you.

*FOUND IT:*


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder if you can use an immobilizer box for a remote starter system to by-pass the security system?
Something like this...
XK06 - Programmable Platform#06: GM Override Interface


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

*Has to be said*

This thread is worthless without pics!!!


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*I will have to agree on that....*


----------



## drftmonkeyauto (Nov 21, 2009)

just finished the roll cage and custom build a steering hub for after market steering wheels, will post pictures soon


----------



## KennedyKustoms (Feb 13, 2010)

drftmonkeyauto said:


> just finished the roll cage and custom build a steering hub for after market steering wheels, will post pictures soon


Where did you get a roll cage? I cannot find one anywhere for mine(04)


----------



## drftmonkeyauto (Nov 21, 2009)

i own a shop locally and i built it myself


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

drftmonkeyauto said:


> i own a shop locally and i built it myself


I think I hear a calling!  :cheers


----------

